# Behold I am coming quickly (Rev 22)



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

*Jesus Is Coming

6 And he said to me, “These words are trustworthy and true. And the Lord, the God of the spirits of the prophets, has sent his angel to show his servants what must soon take place.”

7 “And behold, I am coming soon. Blessed is the one who keeps the words of the prophecy of this book.”

8 I, John, am the one who heard and saw these things. And when I heard and saw them, I fell down to worship at the feet of the angel who showed them to me, 9 but he said to me, “You must not do that! I am a fellow servant with you and your brothers the prophets, and with those who keep the words of this book. Worship God.”

10 And he said to me, “Do not seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is near. 11 Let the evildoer still do evil, and the filthy still be filthy, and the righteous still do right, and the holy still be holy.”

12 “Behold, I am coming soon, bringing my recompense with me, to repay everyone for what he has done. 13 I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”

14 Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life and that they may enter the city by the gates. 15 Outside are the dogs and sorcerers and the sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices falsehood.

16 “I, Jesus, have sent my angel to testify to you about these things for the churches. I am the root and the descendant of David, the bright morning star.”

17 The Spirit and the Bride say, “Come.” And let the one who hears say, “Come.” And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.

18 I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book.

20 He who testifies to these things says, “Surely I am coming soon.” Amen. Come, Lord Jesus!

21 The grace of the Lord Jesus be with all. Amen.*


What is everyone's take on this passage. Is this already fulfilled, partially fulfilled, yet to be fulfilled? Which "coming" is John referring to here?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe this has been fulfilled.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)

Fulifilled in some instances and not yet. The call to "come" is still apparent. The "I come quickly" is the consumation of all things. The actual revelation was fulfilled in time, obviously.

[Edited on 2-13-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> The "I come quickly" is the consumation of all things.



Please explain "consumation of all things". I think I know what you might mean and likely agree but I want to be clear.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)

Isa 13:13 Therefore I will shake the heavens, and the earth shall remove out of her place, in the wrath of the LORD of hosts, and in the day of his fierce anger. 

Isa 13:9 Behold, the day of the LORD cometh, cruel both with wrath and fierce anger, to lay the land desolate: and he shall destroy the sinners thereof out of it. 

2Pe 3:10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

So what is meant by Jesus "coming soon" or "quickly", if we take when this was written into consideration?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)

1Th 4:17 Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. 

Mar 14:62 And Jesus said, I am: and ye shall see the Son of man sitting on the right hand of power, and coming in the clouds of heaven. 

Mat 26:64 Jesus saith unto him, Thou hast said: nevertheless I say unto you, Hereafter shall ye see the Son of man sitting on the right hand of power, and coming in the clouds of heaven.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

?


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2005)

Jesus wasn't coming soon after the time of the Apostles, see 2 Thess.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

Is that where it says a day is like a thousand years to the Lord?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)

The above passages are an example of the _episynagoge_ of Christs church (the epi-above/synagoge-gathering or congregation) and the meeting together w/ him in the clouds.

Act 1:9 And when he had spoken these things, while they beheld, he was taken up; and a cloud received him out of their sight. 
Act 1:10 And while they looked stedfastly toward heaven as he went up, behold, two men stood by them in white apparel; 
Act 1:11 Which also said, Ye men of Galilee, why stand ye gazing up into heaven? this same Jesus, which is taken up from you into heaven, shall so come in like manner as ye have seen him go into heaven. 


[Edited on 2-13-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Is that where it says a day is like a thousand years to the Lord?



I thought that was Psalm 90? Good point though!

Basically Paul rebukes certain agitators who thought Jesus was "coming back at any second now." When infact Antichrist had to be revealed and destroyed before that.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 13, 2005)

*The Day of the Lord Will Come

1 Peter 3:1 This is now the second letter that I am writing to you, beloved. In both of them I am stirring up your sincere mind by way of reminder, 2 that you should remember the predictions of the holy prophets and the commandment of the Lord and Savior through your apostles, 3 knowing this first of all, that scoffers will come in the last days with scoffing, following their own sinful desires. 4 They will say, “Where is the promise of his coming? For ever since the fathers fell asleep, all things are continuing as they were from the beginning of creation.” 5 For they deliberately overlook this fact, that the heavens existed long ago, and the earth was formed out of water and through water by the word of God, 6 and that by means of these the world that then existed was deluged with water and perished. 7 But by the same word the heavens and earth that now exist are stored up for fire, being kept until the day of judgment and destruction of the ungodly.

8 But do not overlook this one fact, beloved, that with the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day. 9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance. 10 But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, and then the heavens will pass away with a roar, and the heavenly bodies will be burned up and dissolved, and the earth and the works that are done on it will be exposed.*

[Edited on 13-2-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)

As I have said.........


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 13, 2005)

At the beginning and the end of the book, and places in between, Revelation reads with a sense of imminent anticipation and urgency. I think that statements such as "Yes, I am coming quickly," ought to be given due weight. The question to be asked (and determined exegetically, as far as possible) is _what kind of coming_ is being spoken of? I incline toward the view that John's _initial_ reference is the impending judgment on Old Covenant rebels and their allies, and deliverance for early New Covenant believers.

But it is also important to recognize the proleptic (forward looking), eschatological character of the judgments and deliverances of God. This, no less than the Exodus, points forward to an ultimate, final judgment and deliverance. We are to remember that "God is not slack in keeping his promises, as some men count slackness." We are to allow God his timing, and to remember that his scale of measuring time is _qualitatively_ different from ours.

Forget about measuring time in years, or millenia, or lifetimes. When Jesus says he's coming quickly, and we apply the faithful and timely deliverance of the 1st century to our own life and times, we walk by faith and await eagerly the fulfilment of his Word. Right now our salvation is nearer than when we first believed (Rom 13:11).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 13, 2005)

I have to put this here....

A new preacher of a small country church decided to preach on Revelation - "Behold, I come quickly..."

In his notes, he lost one his pages, so midway through the sermon he tried to work it back up in his mind - he said - 

"Behold! I come quickly..." - hoping that would jar his memory. It didn't.

He said it again with more "umph - "Behold!!!!, I come quickly!" Nothing.

He tried a third time and when he did, he said it with so much oomph - *"Behold!!!!I come quickly!!!!!!"* that he toppled over the pulpit and landed right up in front of an old lady in the front row pew.

He stood up and said, "Madam, please forgive me."
The old lady said - oh, no, sir, no problem. _You told me three times you were coming._

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by webmaster]

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 14, 2005)

Sign in a church nursery; "We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed..."


----------

